# Secret alien on TV



## keybug55 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, bet you never heard of this freaky little thing did you? There's a secret TV show that features an Alien beaming down from a UFO saying stuff. This only happens at 3:33am on Sundays and Mondays. During this time, the static will start to lag, and a UFO will appear on the TV. It's not really much but it's very interesting







And yes, I really did stay up this late


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 30, 2013)

http://bebopcrossing.tumblr.com/post/52613542531/so-if-anyone-likes-to-stay-up-really-late-playing



;D


----------



## jaso1n (Jun 30, 2013)

I was actually wondering if the UFO was still in new leaf.  I never noticed that alien thing on the tv though...maybe it's foreshadowing something?


----------



## burnside (Jun 30, 2013)

AAAAND I still don't have a TV.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 30, 2013)

3:33 AM... could Nintendo be thinking of another game in a series? Where the Darkness is Eternal?

Eh, maybe in a perfect world...


----------



## MadCake (Jun 30, 2013)

It's a reference to Gulliver saying he got abducted by aliens.


----------



## StiX (Jun 30, 2013)

I did this too a while ago!
http://chopstixz.tumblr.com/post/53142570633/watching-tv-in-the-middle-of-the-night-when


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 30, 2013)

emg thts so scry


----------



## RickyBamBam (Jun 30, 2013)

I still wonder why they even included this into the game!


----------



## Alexir (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a karaoke system, does that count as a TV?


----------



## captainofcool (Mar 25, 2014)

Alexir said:


> I have a karaoke system, does that count as a TV?


Nope.

I knew this since the beginning of time. Well, since June. Never really got to experience it, though.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 25, 2014)

Why do people think 3AM is late though

Anyway, I've seen it plenty of times  Creepy, certainly. I dislike the perpetual static more though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAIT THIS WAS NECROED


----------



## ZJP91 (Mar 25, 2014)

things like this is why AC is the best game ever, nothing is better then animal crossing at night, especially on gamecube when you could see wisp the ghost, or just the whole creepy feeling where its quiet and everything is closed, and a couple of random neighbors are awake and you instantly feel connected because they also can never sleep.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 25, 2014)

3 AM is the hour of the devil e.e


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2014)

I like the alien it's cool


----------

